# Thick Sling Shot to establish a constant hand hold



## NorthernOntario (Jan 1, 2022)

Recenty made a pocket predator design — G10 by glueing two oak boards together and then cutting out the design. Because the slingshot is now 30 mm thick, I now have a surface to align at the fop of the fork and of course on the edge of the fork. When both surface disappear by tilting the slingshot on one axis and then the next I align the bands so they are on top of each other . My accuracy has improved now that I have a constant hand hold. Presently vary seldom miss a 3 inch circle a 10 meters. Certianly will not fit in my back pocket however I believe it helps to be more constant. Hopefully some day I will be able to light a match. Hooked on Slinging. Paul


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Very cool! Glad to see you're starting to figure out what works for you. Funny for me when I get a slingshot that's too fat I lose consistency and it doesn't seem to work right for me. I feel best at about 12 to 15 mm thick slingshots. I'm guessing that is not normal, but whatever works for each of us. 
How about a picture so we can see what this looks like, doesn't have to be beautiful just nice to see you what you're starting to figure this out with.

Vince


----------



## NorthernOntario (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## NorthernOntario (Jan 1, 2022)

After glueing two piece of oak plank together I just cut out with jig saw and do a bit of sanding with sand paper rolled around 1/2 copper pipe. After about 15 minute of sanding and tweaking it fits my hand well. Not a work of art like most of the sling shot I see on this forum but its functional . Would be interesting to have some one off to the side take a picture of me holding the sling on both axis during full draw to see if the bands appear to be drawn equal.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks good Man!
Sounds like you've got it figured out... keep working at it and you'll get that match lit before you know it... and believe me on this, it WILL be worth it!

Watch some of the videos where we light matches and notice the setup... how and at what angle the match is held in comparison to the shooter... and you'll get it done even sooner.

The only thing is, now the matches are more difficult to light than ever... the old Penley strike anywhere matches are basically gone, the green tip Diamond strike anywhere matches seem like the formulation has changed... and so forth and so on.

When I was a kid we had matches that would light if you simply threw them on the concrete tip down... one time I lit six in a row with my BB gun from about 10 yards (we didn't use meters back then).... 
Then it went to matches like the Ohio Blue Tips, still lightable but more difficult... 
then to the matches we had when I started shooting slingshots a little more than a decade ago.... way harder to light than the Blue Tips, but still okay so long as you microwave them and set them up with the right angle.... 

Until you have what we have today.... matches that are simply a lot more difficult to light, even under the perfect circumstances with the perfect shot, the best you can hope for is like 1 out of 5 or 10...
So don't get frustrated, just keep working at it and you get it.... it won't be easy but you'll have an enormous sense of accomplishment.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I also enjoy frames that fill the hand. The PP Scorpion and Taurus are my favorites. I have been playing with building my own sculpted frame from layered plywood to fill my hand perfectly, have the exact fork width I want, etc.. I made some initial progress that I was happy with but had to put that project aside for a while to take care of a few other things. Hoping to get back to it soon.

But I know exactly what you mean. They don't fit in the pocket but they are wonderful to shoot.

And congrats on the great shooting, consistently in a small circle at 10 M is excellent!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

i concur, thick frames are a good thing.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice looking


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

While I have been leaning away from flat frames lately a PP Hunter in the thick G10 is probably next on my to purchase list. Have some other things to take care of first but will be trying one of those next.


----------

